# Hey! i am looking to draw you guy's fish as cartoons!



## irbyma7297 (Nov 23, 2011)

hey! i am looking to draw your guys betta fish.
They are all simple cartoons, but they are pretty cute!
below is a drawing of one!
All of them will be outlined in sharpie, i just didn't have any sharpies when i drew it!
I can do them in color and/or with a background, but you must include a pic(like with your whole tank) or you can describe it, but if you do, it might not be as accurate as you thought it would!​ 
~if you betta has parts of it's body or fins that are transparent, i will color in the clear part the color of the rest of it's fins~​ 
Oh, and can you please insert the pic as an attachment?
Sorry 'bout that, for some reason, i cant see the other images.​


----------



## irbyma7297 (Nov 23, 2011)

*here is your fish!*

here, oh sorry, dang! i forgot your username!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

can you draw strawberry and chili pepper, there a breeding pair can you put them together some how?:
straswberry, veiltail girl:
















chili pepper, half moon boy:








sorry i have no better and latest pics of him yet


----------



## irbyma7297 (Nov 23, 2011)

okay! sorry i took so long to reply, i didn't get on my laptop for a while.;-)


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

no no it is ok =] take as long as you need


----------



## irbyma7297 (Nov 23, 2011)

awww... thanks:lol:


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

your welcome, also when i started doing this i have gotten way better, i learned how to make betta's look better =]

when i started:









and now:








i have a big difference between the two


----------



## irbyma7297 (Nov 23, 2011)

Yayyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i can't wait for the pic =]]


----------



## irbyma7297 (Nov 23, 2011)

uh... your sig. says that chilie pepper's dead!?!?!?!?!?!!?!?!?!!?!?!?!!????????????????!??????????!?!?!?!!?


----------



## irbyma7297 (Nov 23, 2011)

hey, could you get me another pic of chilie pepper from the side?
i am trying to get his tail


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

yea well... he died =[ and my baby girl (she was literally a baby)today, you could go into my albums with a pic of strawberry on it


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

What about my Red Dragon male?:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6540045581/


----------



## irbyma7297 (Nov 23, 2011)

yeah, i could do him! that would be great!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## irbyma7297 (Nov 23, 2011)

here bettalover2033!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks you so much!! Its very cute i love it!


----------



## irbyma7297 (Nov 23, 2011)

thanks!
bettalover1507, i'll have chilie pepper done soon, buti still need a better look at his tail, or you can just tell me: is is ragged, or like bettalover 2033's red half moon?


----------



## irbyma7297 (Nov 23, 2011)

*jh*

ignore this post!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

irbyma7297 said:


> thanks!
> bettalover1507, i'll have chilie pepper done soon, buti still need a better look at his tail, or you can just tell me: is is ragged, or like bettalover 2033's red half moon?


somewhat like BL2033(s) but just fully red,blue rays, and metallic scales


----------



## irbyma7297 (Nov 23, 2011)

okay! i'll have it by tomorrow!


----------

